# Strikeforce: Houston



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

08/21/10 11 PM EDT
Location: Houston, Texas
Venue: Toyota Center
Broadcast: Showtime




> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Champ Muhammed "King Mo" Lawal vs. Rafael "Feijao" Cavalcante (for light heavyweight title)
> * Tim Kennedy vs. Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza (for vacant middleweight title)
> ...


Link





> Strikeforce’s next big show is on August 21st and it looks like Coker and the gang are hard at work putting together the lineup. Here’s some of the fights that are being floated for the show:
> 
> King Mo vs Rafael Feijao: This fight just goes to show you shouldn’t try to twist people’s arms when you’ve got the strength of a little girl. Babalu will NOT be fighting his buddy Mo and instead it will be Anderson Silva protege Rafael Feijao getting the call. The only downside of all this is when he wins that means no Feijao in the UFC for a while.
> 
> ...


source....http://www.fightlinker.com/strikeforces-houston-show-looks-shweeeet


I have to agree... these look like some very exciting fights lined up.. Hope they get signed sealed and delivered. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks like a really solid card if everything goes about getting signed like RIVAL said.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

hkado said:


> Looks like a really solid card if everything goes about getting signed like RIVAL said.


I wonder what UFC they will put on Spike TV to rival this broadcast LOL?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Tim Kennedy vs Jacare*

Looks like the first tournament fight is set!


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks good to me, i've grown to like king mo's personality, really didn't like his fight with gegard, but i gotta go with Feijao. Another black house title, UFC, WEC, and now SF!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Feijao*

I don't think they are getting it!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am really looking forward to this card! I am definitely pulling for Feijao!


----------



## CamTheCaveman (Jun 13, 2010)

*Jorge*

I train at Jorge's academy every Tuesday and Thursday, and every time i see him, hes always looking good. Hes been getting seriously into his training. I cant wait to see how he does.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

i hate MO hahaha i really hope he gets his face smashed..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Hate MO*

What do you not like about King Mo?


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Dan9 said:


> I wonder what UFC they will put on Spike TV to rival this broadcast LOL?


Most likely 115 or 116, with my money being on 116.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Money*

Yeah they did say that they were going to put a free show on to make up for Silva's antics!


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope Feijao will give King Mo alot more of a challenge than Mousasi did!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Challenge*

That is something I can agree with you on, Mousasi just looked pathetic in that fight!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> That is something I can agree with you on, Mousasi just looked pathetic in that fight!


I think that Mousasi won the fight, but Mo won on the MMA scorecards. Mousasi was doing more damage even when he was on the bottom. This fight was a great example as to how messed up MMA scoring is.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Dan9 said:


> I hope Feijao will give King Mo alot more of a challenge than Mousasi did!!


I think he will. He's got an agressive pace, great boxing a sick clinch, good wrestling and a good chin.

I don't see him gassing like Mo or Gegard did in that fight. And if Mo thinks he can keep his hands at his waist the way he did with Mousasi he's gonna get a beating put on him no doubt about it.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

It's not a great card, but a very solid card. I have to say the fight I'm looking forward to the most is kharitonov vs silva. My money is on Silva, but it's a pick em fight. If Gurgel stands and bangs with Noons I'm going to be frustrated. I don't see Kennedy doing much against Jacare. In the main event I really want to see Feiajo give Mo a beating, or submit him for trying to lay and pray.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Feiajo give Mo*

Why does everyone think Feijão is going to beat King Mo?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Why does everyone think Feijão is going to beat King Mo?


King Mo doesn't have anything besides wrestling, which would be OK if he didn't have a cardio problem. If he gets tired like he did against Moussasi, Feijao can submit him. Feijao's striking is much better than Mo, so if the fight stays standing Feijao can win. If Mo gets in shape, then he could probably beat Feijao, but Mo seems more concerned about image than training.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Wrestling*

I don't think you know this but five out of Mo's seven fights have ended via knockout, I think he has soemthing besides werestling!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I don't think you know this but five out of Mo's seven fights have ended via knockout, I think he has soemthing besides werestling!


The only good sticker he fought was Moussasi, and he won the fight by lay and pray. Feijao is a really good striker. If Mo stands with him he'll get KO'd.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Diesel*

What do you call Travis Wiuff then?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> What do you call Travis Wiuff then?


First of all Mo didn't outstrike Wiuff. HE GNP'd him. Secondly Wiuff is not a great striker. Wuiff has never KO'd a great striker and wins most of his fights (almost 70%) by submission/decision.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Gnp*

Ok, we know that Fabio Silva, Yukiyo Naito, and Ryo Kawamura are all squirts and that Kerr is washed up, but what is Mike Whitehead?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, we know that Fabio Silva, Yukiyo Naito, and Ryo Kawamura are all squirts and that Kerr is washed up, but what is Mike Whitehead?


White head is not a great striker either. Again over 75% of his win are by submission/decision.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Upsets*

Well if there is anything that I've learned is that never underestimate King Mo's ability to pull off upsets!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well if there is anything that I've learned is that never underestimate King Mo's ability to pull off upsets!


Upset singular, and it wasn't so much what he did than Moussasi's complete lack of a ground game.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Lack of a ground game*

I think it had more to do with Mousasi's lack of urgency!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm looking forward to Kharitonov vs Silva


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Kharitonov vs Silva*

Yeah the winner of that should be considered number ten in the world, not Silva right now after beating a down the hill Arlovski!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I hope Kharitonov is not out of shape/


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah the winner of that should be considered number ten in the world, not Silva right now after beating a down the hill Arlovski!


Who would you put in front of Silva?


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Whats his definition of a "bad kickboxing fight"? I need to know this now.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bad kickboxing fight*

That is in relation to what?


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

dude wants a scrambling jits boring ground fight, as opposed to what? a stephan bonnar fight? shogun machida 1? filho vs sonnen?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Filho vs Sonnen*

The first fight or the second one?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> The first fight or the second one?


He's reffering to what the fightlinker reporter said about the Kennedy/Jacare fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Kennedy/Jacare*

So it could be comparable to the two?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> So it could be comparable to the two?


I don't know I didn't make the comment.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Comment*

Who did then?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Who did then?


The OP provides the source.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Op*

Well either way its going to be a good fight!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well either way its going to be a good fight!


I don't know how anyone can think Souza and Kennedy are going to have sloppy scrambles and a boring ground fight.

You make a mistake with Jacare he'll capitolize. Same with Kennedy, if he can he will GNP your or try to sub you..


Kennedy VS Jacare looks very promising IMO.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Very promising*

Yeah it'll be a fight with fireworks!


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

I dont even have a clue what happened to this thread but im sorry since i feel partly responsible. whatever, looks like a good card.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Responsible*

Why ,what happened?


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Why ,what happened?


look at all the confusion that happened, i was trying to ask a question, i think i failed.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Failed*

You didn't fail, everyone else just failed to answer the question!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Seems like a good card!
Feijao to pull the victory!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> You didn't fail, everyone else just failed to answer the question!


What are you talking about Kanto? Are you comprehending what happend?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> What are you talking about Kanto? Are you comprehending what happend?


He never comprehends anything.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes I do, I just take time to do it!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> He never comprehends anything.


Don't attack members rockybalboa25


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Dan9 said:


> I wonder what UFC they will put on Spike TV to rival this broadcast LOL?


its moves like that from the UFC that really lower my opinion of them

King Mo vs Feijao is a top draw main event cant wait to see it.

I just hope the next event after this they get Overeem on the card once again, I just hope Werdum steps up like a man and takes his title shot, if not I will loose all respect for Werdum and he is a fighter I had a great deal of respect for until his comments after the Fedor fight about not wanting to fight Overeem, funny how his win over Fedor should of raised his respect level but if he dont do the right thing and challenge Overeem for the title then his win over Fedor will be for nothing imo, but I'm sure SF will do whatever they can to sign great fights for all there champions under very difficult circumstance with the UFC on there case doing what ever possible to discredit them.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yes I do, I just take time to do it!


LOL, you must be unintentionally the most funny forum member.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is it a bad thing to be funny?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Is it a bad thing to be funny?


Not at all!
:thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And I think Spike will broadcast Brock VS Carwin to counter program this card!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> And I think Spike will broadcast Brock VS Carwin to counter program this card!


And will do better numbers than strikeforce. A big part of that has to do with the amount of people who have Spike vs those who have Showtime.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Plus, I think it's stupid that they are trying to charge 24.95 on PPV if you don't have Showtime. It's cheaper just to subscribe to Showtime for a month LOL.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

But there are those of us who don't even have cable!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> But there are those of us who don't even have cable!


Do you realize that it is not 1985?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I live with my parents and they are cheap!


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Bobby Lashley v Chad Griggs*

Does anyone think it could be a good fight? Predictions?


----------



## Gibson39 (Aug 7, 2010)

I usually watch every fight Lashley is in and i love him. He'll win


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

For some reason I can't stand him and his attitude on fighting.

He either wants to fight someone who will pose barely any challenge, or he wants to fight one of the very best guys, and get paid a shit load of money to do it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Every step that's not forward is a step back. I hope he loses this fight so he can find out if he actually wants to fight or just make some cash.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

As a wrestling fan I feel I have to support Lashley in this. If it's a good match then for me it has to be just to see Lashley win.


----------



## Gibson39 (Aug 7, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> For some reason I can't stand him and his attitude on fighting.
> 
> He either wants to fight someone who will pose barely any challenge, or he wants to fight one of the very best guys, and get paid a shit load of money to do it.


He did an interview about that topic and he said he hasn't been approached to fight alot of big names and he hasn't turned down a fight yet. You can decide to believe that or not


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Every step that's not forward is a step back. I hope he loses this fight so he can find out if he actually wants to fight or just make some cash.


i really think the dude thought he would get into this sport and just blast off to superstardom like a ceratian someone cough cough *brock*, i just cant take this guy seriously considering that hes still doing pro wrasslin and fighting cans part time to pad his bank account


----------



## Gibson39 (Aug 7, 2010)

KEYZER-SOZE said:


> i really think the dude thought he would get into this sport and just blast off to superstardom like a ceratian someone cough cough *brock*, i just cant take this guy seriously considering that hes still doing pro wrasslin and fighting cans part time to pad his bank account


He could have easily joined the UFC and got a title shot right away just like Brock if he wanted, but he chose to work from the ground up


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Gibson39 said:


> He could have easily joined the UFC and got a title shot right away just like Brock if he wanted, but he chose to work from the ground up


lol, where to begin?

:sarcastic12:


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, where to begin?
> 
> :sarcastic12:


my thoughts exactly:confused03:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is Strikeforce trying to put this together or is this hypothetical?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Lashley turned down a fight with Shane del Rosario.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

To me this is a good fight for Lashley. It's really a make it fight. Both guys are young and have good records the winner should definitely get better competition after this win. The winner should get a guy like Silva, Arlovski, or Brett Rogers.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The winner doesn't deserve Antonio Silva just yet. I'd like to see Arlovski-Rogers 2 and Bobby Lashley-Shane Del Rosario, should Bobby win.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Bobby Lashley-Shane Del Rosario would be a good fight!:thumbsup:


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Is Strikeforce trying to put this together or is this hypothetical?


last i heard its a for sure thing


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

When would it happen?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I believe it's this month at 21st.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The Houston card you mean?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah. Can't wait to see King Mo vs Feijao.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah that should be a good fight!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Mirage445 said:


> For some reason I can't stand him and his attitude on fighting.
> 
> He either wants to fight someone who will pose barely any challenge, or he wants to fight one of the very best guys, and get paid a shit load of money to do it.


geez man...at least let Chad build a name for himself:thumbsdown:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah beating Lashley would make a name for himself to the general public!:thumb02:


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

joey.jupiter said:


> As a wrestling fan I feel I have to support Lashley in this. If it's a good match then for me it has to be just to see Lashley win.


I feel the same


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

A prowrestling fan or a real wrestling fan?


----------



## RoeNoMo (Jul 12, 2010)

If Lashley loses, that's a major bust for SF. As the small guy in the fight (in this case against UFC), you gotta use some wild cards to catch up. Lashley is one of them, if he busts, thats a major loss. But if he wins, he'll continue an undefeated streak and perhaps eventually find himself going for a title shot. I hope its a good fight either way.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but like Brock at some point he will probably loose!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but like Brock at some point he will probably loose!


To whom?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is for the future to know and for us to find out!


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I must say I love this card and almost looking forward to it more than WEC this week havent seen Lashley fight but will be interesting to see him fight.But really above that fight are the ones I am really looking forward to I say you start the night with Grugel vs Noons in what I expect to be a Stand Up war we know Grugel has the ground game to beat Noons just hasnt shown a desire to want to use I expect a 15 minute slugfest.Only seen Kennedy figt once on the Strikeforce:Los Angeles and he impressed me and was relentless with his takedowns and his ground game looked smooth I really expect a fight everywhere and should be non stop and then Feijao vs Mo really hope Calvacante takes this he was impressive in the highlights I have seen of him hopefully he has good TDD or good submissions off his back I dont think I see Mo KOing but only winning with another display of LNP


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyone else got Kennedy Over Jacare ? I think this dude is the most slept on fighter at the moment .


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I actually think Kennedy could pull it off he was relentless and Souza impressed his first fight but second no so much must say I just wanna see a war I am a fan of both but lean towards Kennedy.Anybody pumped like me for Grugel vs Noons I think its fireworks guarnteed and hopefully Grugel wins dont really like Noons


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i may make a run to Houston if i can save some cash. I would love to see this card. Walker you going bud?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He might show up there!:thumbsup:


----------



## RoeNoMo (Jul 12, 2010)

*love this card*

Really, what a great card put together by SF. I can't wait to see Kennedy and King Mo in action (in their respective fights, of course). Not to mention the great Bobby Lashley! lol. But really though, I think if he wrecks this Griggs feller, he might put himself in a good position for a future bout against a real legit opponent, which he claims he's been clamoring for. Anyways, great card, can't wait.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Guymay said:


> Anyone else got Kennedy Over Jacare ? I think this dude is the most slept on fighter at the moment .


Agree that people are sleeping on Kennedy and that he certainly has a shot here. Especially if he can take it to the championship rounds, as Jacare gas'd pretty badly against Villasenor...

The line movement for the fight reflects that people (smart money) wised up to this though, as Kennedy opened up at nearly a 3:1 underdog, but has since settled at around a 2:1 dog.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either way he is not the favorite in this fight!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Pretty long preview vid:


----------



## RoeNoMo (Jul 12, 2010)

*heads up everyone!!*

Hey guys, not sure if ya'll saw this but the SF: Houston event will be streamed live on Sherdog.com. I saw a few early posts about people without Showtime (or cable tv for that matter). Now you'll be able to watch, just thought you'd like to know!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This is wonderful that Sherdog is streaming it.


----------



## CamTheCaveman (Jun 13, 2010)

sherdog says theyre only going to stream two of the fights. i didnt see which two.

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/St...lized-2-Bouts-to-Stream-Live-on-Sherdog-26345


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Really? I'm gonna have to watch that!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's the prelims, Galvao vs Patino and Cormier vs Riley.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, I'll probably watch it to watch Cormier!:thumbsup:


----------



## RoeNoMo (Jul 12, 2010)

yeahhh Cormier. He's a beast, will be good to see him in the ring. I'm most excited about King Mo though, mostly because I read that he's thinking of moving up to HW. This could be his last LHW fight, eh? Definitely worth watching.


----------



## RoeNoMo (Jul 12, 2010)

*interesting links*

Hey dudes, I just came across these youtube vids. The first is a promotion vid from Showtime (not that cool, but kinda neat to watch and get pumped up about the event). The second is a clip from EA Sports MMA. It shows Kennedy v Jacare, pretty sweet.

Showtime piece: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXtE5qMu6h8

EA Sports: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8WOTFLo77Q


Of course I'm excited to see Mo, Kennedy, and Lashley in particular, But watching these types of things always gets me going in anticipation. Its like watching football highlights before the game starts. Woot.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Excited


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They weighed in today, Noons was a little over but Gurgel didn't mind:












> The full weigh-in results include:
> 
> MAIN CARD
> 
> ...


Link

Patino wasn't available at weigh in's and weighed in later, they had to get a stand in to stare down Galvao:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rafael Feijao for the upset.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Rafael Feijao for the upset.


I'm thinking Tim Kennedy upset. To be honest all 4 main card fights could be upsets!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Rafael Feijao for the upset.


Feijao has a great chance and I think that he will pull it off! :thumbsup:


----------



## CamTheCaveman (Jun 13, 2010)

and now im sad that I cant watch it tonight. Eff. Someone better send me the results of the Noons/Gurgel fight.


----------



## RoeNoMo (Jul 12, 2010)

getting excited


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

i really really want to see griggs work over lashley. im so sick of all the attention that hes been getting lately, but im sure that win or lose strikeforce is going to keep pushing him down our throats


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Any reason why Noons missed weight? He doesn't strike me as a very big guy for LW, so maybe some kind of illness was involved?


----------



## RoeNoMo (Jul 12, 2010)

Speaking of Bobby Lashley, I just came across this on youtube. Its Lashley playing EA's MMA as himself, against Overeem. Kinda funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOe5HMoMGGs


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Good prelim fights, wow Galvao almost didn't make it out of round 1 but came back to dominate the next two and get the tko that looked kinda early. Cormier was a beast, man. Give him a main card spot with better competition.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

wow...wtf?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I just put a mil on my boy Feijao...

Drinks on my when the strap changes hands..


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

does anyone have a treamsay of trikeforcesay

EDIT: nevermind, my buddy justin has it


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man hearing Frank Shamrock do math makes me think retirement was a good idea. "Lashley has ten pounds on Griggs" as they show Lashley having 20 pounds on the tale of the tape.

Who the hell stops a fight with a guy in mount?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Do they just not train these refs?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

They really just stood them up from full mount, wow that was a horrible, horrible call that probably cost Lashley the fight.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Lol Yessss


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well obviously Shamrock isn't the brightest tool in the shed!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

go back to the wwe and learn ballet bobby


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Lashley got exposed a lot but damn that was one of the worst stand ups I have ever seen.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Lashley gassed pretty bad there, his stock just dropped a ton, even though it wasn't to high in the first place.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Txting to vote whether one night tournaments are good for mma??


OLD SCHOOL. I txt yes.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah they are old school but Japan still does it!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Geez what horrible reffing, so basically everyone is going to get a standup at the last minute.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn, wish I'd known. That guy was unfavored as much as 7:1 at some sites.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah the refs do suck at times!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Gurgel really has the one big advantage of being able to really let his legs go without a fear of being taken down.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

I want to see some b jay jay


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

thank you chad griggs, you made my night, guess its back to the drawing board bobby, btw was it just me or did it look like mauro have a herpe sore on the side of his mouth at the beginning of the show??


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow that was exciting and loud.


That was a terrible position for Gurgel to put himself in.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The shot after the bell in the first did the damage and then the illegal knee. The reffing is questionable as hell tonight.


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

How can Shamrock say that knee wasn't illegal? lol


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

God the announcers are so dumb. Learn the ******* rules. You can land punches legally after the bell as long as you throw it before it ends and that knee didn't land on the head so it was legal.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That knee CLEARLY hit him in the head there is no question at all it was illegal and it should have been a DQ.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

The mix of reffing, and the announcers make Strikeforce seem like such a thrown together organization.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> That knee CLEARLY hit him in the head there is no question at all it was illegal and it should have been a DQ.


It clearly hit him in the arm and shoulder.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheap pop: FAIL



EDIT: GET THE MIC AWAY FROM KJ. This is 100x worse than when Belcher was calling out Anderson.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got Tivo man watch that shit again it hit him in the head its not even questionable.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Gurgel has cajones (smart or not) to keep that fight standing, especially after getting dropped and not knowing it by that late short in the first.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Terrible reffin so far!!! LOL @ Noons fighting Mayweather. Floyd would destroy him.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I think Gurgel might be the stupidest fighter alive. I've never seen anyone ignore their strengths and play to their opponent's strength more than him. It isn't like he is winning fights that way either, he loses every time I see him.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Ahhhhh Gus Johnson, get out of my earss. 


Shammy sucks too but I understand why they put him there. Mauro is carrying this broadcast, can you guys imagine if there was no one pointing out that knee or the stoppage??


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I got Tivo man watch that shit again it hit him in the head its not even questionable.


If it wasn't questionable you wouldn't have to rewind it there was no angle that clearly showed it ever landing on the head. The ref was pushing him off balance when he threw it also so if it clipped the head it was his fault.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Drogo said:


> I think Gurgel might be the stupidest fighter alive. I've never seen anyone ignore their strengths and play to their opponent's strength more than him. It isn't like he is winning fights that way either, he loses every time I see him.


I think its because he has a very sucessful school and I wonder if he actually can live up to the hype about his ground game. Maybe he thinks if he can't just dominate on the ground it will hurt his school which likely makes him more money than fighting does.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

SerJ said:


> Terrible reffin so far!!! LOL @ Noons fighting Mayweather. Floyd would destroy him.


nah Noons will just punt his head off and take the loss

they really should change the organizations name from Strikeforce to Shenanigans


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> If it wasn't questionable you wouldn't have to rewind it there was no angle that clearly showed it ever landing on the head. The ref was pushing him off balance when he threw it also so if it clipped the head it was his fault.


Go back when they show the replay you can pause the damn thing at the exact moment it hits him in the head, Gurgel is trying to get his hands up but its not even close to his shoulders, not even sure what your watching to get that from.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Drogo said:


> I think Gurgel might be the stupidest fighter alive. I've never seen anyone ignore their strengths and play to their opponent's strength more than him. It isn't like he is winning fights that way either, he loses every time I see him.


Its been said before, Jorge Gurgel wants to put on exciting fights for the fans, not either a submission or 15 minutes of leg humping.

P.S. hows the card going, dont have showtime  using this thread as my replacement.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I think its because he has a very sucessful school and I wonder if he actually can live up to the hype about his ground game. Maybe he thinks if he can't just dominate on the ground it will hurt his school which likely makes him more money than fighting does.


Possibly, but SF has such a shallow roster that all he needs is two wins, maybe even one, to get in contention or even a shot. That would be worth more money than a rep for being exciting or possibly hurting his school.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hopefully we get some better reffing for the title fights.


Ah Big John thank god.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> Its been said before, Jorge Gurgel wants to put on exciting fights for the fans, not either a submission or 15 minutes of leg humping.
> 
> P.S. hows the card going, dont have showtime  using this thread as my replacement.


So far so funny, it has an early UFC feel to it the action has been great, it's just sloppy and stupid.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man Jacare is gonna be a beast but damnit I went out drinking last night hard and the lack of action here is putting me to sleep.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Holy crap Jacare knows how to throw a straight punch now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Could they at least learn who is in what weight division please is that to much to ask of there announcers? Riggs is a WW and Scott Smith is coming off a loss and moving to WW.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

im surprised this hasnt went to tbe ground yet..


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Kennedy has a retarded strategy. Jacare isn't going to gas if you aren't making him spend energy.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> Kennedy has a retarded strategy. Jacare isn't going to gas if you aren't making him spend energy.


This, He is waiting for the gas tank to run dry but he is letting the car idle.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Can't Frank have ONE fight where he isn't terribly bias? Or will we look back on Strikeforce one day and enjoy the nostalgia of this?
He goes silent when his fighter is not impressing.







Brazillian BBQ?

I've heard of Brazillian BBW, but...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

what is with SF tonight they are looking like amateur hour letting the clock run during the pause. WTF then they reset it. Come on.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> what is with SF tonight they are looking like amateur hour letting the clock run during the pause. WTF then they reset it. Come on.


They are always amateur hour.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Was there some girl with sunglasses working the clock for SF????

Who needed another person to come in and work the clock?

I must be seeing things.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Jacare needs to be more agressive. I think hes behind.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> They are always amateur hour.


They are really pushing it tonight though even waisting interview time with some no name guy who is fighting Matt Lindland, you have all these stars like Hendo or even for that matter Herschel Walker and they give the mic and tv time to a guy who only his own mother cares about.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

k the commentators need to shut up with their compustrike stats already


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

You can really tell who Frank is swinging off of.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

THEY'RE PLAYING INTERVIEWS DURING FIGHTS! 10+strikes tonight for SF


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Jacare ussually impresses me but it seems like he is being very reserved tonight and trying not to gas, Kenedy seems to just be waiting for him to gas even with less than two minutes of the last round left.

Neither guy looks like much of a champ right now.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah not the smartest thing to do, still haven't learned production lessons!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Fairly uneventful fight. I think Jacare won.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SO the question is who won and does anybody care?

The real winner is Jake Shields who is laughing his ass off.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

49-46 Kennedy


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

nice slam at the end


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i think jacare won but pretty unimpressive fight either way


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I wish Kennedy could have used some of that energy he used to celebrate in the cage, in the fight!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow. Garbage decision.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Blitzz said:


> Wow. Garbage decision.


Nah, you just suck at judging fights.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

lol

That translator makes Ed Soares look like a real good pro.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Gotta give Jacare some props in that he looks like he really respects the fans. The guy just won his first major title and he was still taking the time to sign autographs on his way to the back.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

GUS JOHNSON SUCKS.



I'm sorry for trolling this thread. I just can't hold all of this in.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

SJ said:


> GUS JOHNSON SUCKS.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for trolling this thread. I just can't hold all of this in.


Sad thing is he is better then the other two.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I would have given it to Kennedy but I'm also in the "neither guy impressed me" camp.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Which other two?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Blitzz said:


> Sad thing is he is better then the other two.


Not



Even



Close...












Time for use to see *Main Event Mo* for the first time ever!!! 

I hope he doesn't lose, but he's definitely the underdog here.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

And now the battle of the mediocre light heavyweights who could maybe possibly be gatekeepers in the UFC if they stapped there game up.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

All three of them are awful it doesn't matter what the order is they all need to be fired.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mo looks small in there, didn't realize he was such a small LHW looks like he is Rashad sized.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who needs to be fired?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Who needs to be fired?


They hate the announcers and want them fired.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Those are some nice leg kicks I don't think Mo is going to be able to take many more. Feijao is looking good.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Randy took alot of kicks from Pedro Rizzo!raise01:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The King lost that first, even with the slam.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mo wants to fight at HW when he is being outmuscled by a big LHW?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Mo wants to fight at HW when he is being outmuscled by a big LHW?


Not to mention he gasses every single fight after a round maybe a round and a half. What the hell would he be like if he put on another 20 or 30 pounds....


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

hmmmm, Feijão looks gassed already...
Thse extra muscles are not cardio friendly! :thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

AmdM said:


> hmmmm, Feijão looks gassed already...
> Thse extra muscles are not cardio friendly! :thumb02:


They both looked tanked...it's Mo v Gegard all over again....


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

One of the best wrestlers in MMA my ass.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow this fight I have a feeling is gonna get ugly because Mo has no tank and Feijao is already gassed.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

What the hell, rock a guy and trip over his legs following him to the ground......

Good god SF is seriously amateur...

Then you just hold onto a leg til you get elbowed to sleep.....try to take him down or get away, don't just eat elbows.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

hahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

HOLY SH*T!!!!
Beautiful elbows... raise01:


----------



## bAz666 (Feb 17, 2008)

Lmao..


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Atta boy Feijao.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Can't wait for the UFC next weekend.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Well so much for the king...how the hell is Dan Henderson not in another title fight already.....he's the only guy with any talent left in SF at 205 or 185.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Well so much for the king...how the hell is Dan Henderson not in another title fight already.....he's the only guy with any talent left in SF at 205 or 185.


Thinking this myself, the guy who was inline for a title fight, and (at the time) gave Andy the best fight he has in the UFC who only lost to a guy good enough to be swooped up by Dana isnt fighting for EITHER of SF's titles for divisions he fights in? how... Strikeforce of you...


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Well so much for the king...how the hell is Dan Henderson not in another title fight already.....he's the only guy with any talent left in SF at 205 or 185.


I think you guys are underestimating Feijão, and giving Dan too much props, he´s getting older and that seems to be taking a lot from him...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hendo is coming off a loss if he wins his next fight he will get a title shot at 205.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> Hendo is coming off a loss if he wins his next fight he will get a title shot at 205.


Coming off a loss doesn't mean anything in SF.....Brett "I does work" Rogers ring a bell?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He could also fight at middleweight!:thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> What the hell, rock a guy and trip over his legs following him to the ground......
> 
> Good god SF is seriously amateur...
> 
> Then you just hold onto a leg til you get elbowed to sleep.....try to take him down or get away, don't just eat elbows.


Mo was done. He wasnt taking anyone down in that condition. Get away? please.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Coming off a loss doesn't mean anything in SF.....Brett "I does work" Rogers ring a bell?


That and Fedor will probably face Overeem for the belt, lol.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well in the past two years we have had five different champions!:thumb02:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> That and Fedor will probably face Overeem for the belt, lol.


Fedor doesn't want any part of Overeem which is why Rogers fought for the title coming off of a loss.


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

I think SF was on a roll with the qualities of their fights/shows in the last few months. But tonight fights were garbage at best except for a decent main event that could have turned ugly with both fighters at the edge of gassing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it could've turned out worse than Kimbo VS Thompson!:thumbsdown:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

JiPi said:


> I think SF was on a roll with the qualities of their fights/shows in the last few months. But tonight fights were garbage at best except for a decent main event that could have turned ugly with both fighters at the edge of gassing.


I don't think the fights were garbage, the production was garbage but I thought the fights were really good. I thought Lashley was ahead in those two rounds and we got a set up for Lashley/Batista, Noons/Gurgel was great for the one round and both title fights were back and forth action.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

John8204 said:


> I don't think the fights were garbage, the production was garbage but I thought the fights were really good. I thought Lashley was ahead in those two rounds and we got a set up for *Lashley/Batista*, Noons/Gurgel was great for the one round and both title fights were back and forth action.


As somebody who saw both of them in the WWE, but considers themselves an MMA fan first, i would kill Something(withoutthestomachtotakewhatiwouldoff) to stop this from happening.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, killing babies is going too far!:bye02:


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, killing babies is going too far!:bye02:


No, i would legitimately murder someone to keep that from happening. You cannot comprehend how much i hate strikeforce for even considering a signing of batista, let alone doing it >.> having him VS Lashley.... my god, I ... iv said what i can, this would be one of the most horrific things ever, and i can see it in the works...

P.S. I would have said killing kittens is going to far, but w/e


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

JiPi said:


> I think SF was on a roll with the qualities of their fights/shows in the last few months. But tonight fights were garbage at best except for a decent main event that could have turned ugly with both fighters at the edge of gassing.


Only fight that was garbage was the Lashley fight!


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> As somebody who saw both of them in the WWE, but considers themselves an MMA fan first, i would kill kittens and babies to stop this from happening.


look even the kitties dont want to see a batista/ lashley fight:thumb02: theyre practically beggin you to kill them


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah kill as many kittens are possible but I draw the line at killing babies!:bye02:


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

fair enough buddy, the dead kitties are now on there way to coker's office as we speak hopefully he gets the freaking message :angry01:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Gegard can easily take the belt now,and move down to MW and own Sauza again


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but Mousasi is too heavy for middlweight now!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Gegard can easily take the belt now,and move down to MW and own Sauza again


He owned Souza? Didn't he just catch him with an upkick. I don't think it's a given that Mousasi beats Feiajo either.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I think tonight proved just how over rated Mousassi was.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> I think tonight proved just how over rated Mousassi was.


Mousasi needs to work on his wrestling and TDD. Mousasi VS Mo looked like Silva VS Sonnen minus the last minute gift.

Age is on Mousasis side, if he can step those parts of his game up I think he will be a top 10 fixture at LHW for a few years.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

How exactly? It's been proven that MMA Math doesn't work. Mousasi's main flaw is his TDD, Mo's bread and butter are his takedowns. Feijao, does not possess those takedowns, just happens to have notably better TDD than Mousasi, so could defend most of Mo's takedowns and then punish him on the feet. Styles make fights, and Mo pretty much has the perfect style to beat Mousasi. I don't think you could say the same about Feijao, as I see Mousasi out-striking and beating him.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> How exactly? It's been proven that MMA Math doesn't work. Mousasi's main flaw is his TDD, Mo's bread and butter are his takedowns. Feijao, does not possess those takedowns, just happens to have notably better TDD than Mousasi, so could defend most of Mo's takedowns and then punish him on the feet. Styles make fights, and Mo pretty much has the perfect style to beat Mousasi. I don't think you could say the same about Feijao, as I see Mousasi out-striking and beating him.


TDD is one just one thing, its also his ground game and Ju Jitsu. When Fejaou got taken down, it was obvious his Ju Jitsu is also notably better than Mousassi's as he did a great job of using it to immediately scramble back to his feet.

Fejaou has better TDD than Mousassi and a better ground game, i also think Mousassis striking is really over rated. Even in the stand up vs king mo he wasnt really making much of an impression, king mo was holding his own and landing big shots of his own. 

Like you guys said Mousassi is still very young and has plenty of time to learn, but if you think its just his TDD he needs to work on, your fooling yourself. He needs to work on every thing.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> TDD is one just one thing, its also his ground game and Ju Jitsu. When Fejaou got taken down, it was obvious his Ju Jitsu is also notably better than Mousassi's as he did a great job of using it to immediately scramble back to his feet.
> 
> Fejaou has better TDD than Mousassi and a better ground game, i also think Mousassis striking is really over rated. Even in the stand up vs king mo he wasnt really making much of an impression, king mo was holding his own and landing big shots of his own.
> 
> Like you guys said Mousassi is still very young and has plenty of time to learn, but if you think its just his TDD he needs to work on, your fooling yourself. He needs to work on every thing.



You're wrong here.. Mousasi may have had a bad showing all the way around against Mo, but his striking isn't overrated... he's a legit KO artist. And his BJJ is deadly.

I think he needs to work on his TDD and maybe on scramling a bit more than always relying on finishing from the bottem...

But he is a hell of alot better than his showing against Mo... he's proven that with 29 professional victories, 27 of which were stoppages...

I don't know if he had a bad cut, was over or under trained, jet lagged or whatever the case is.... but don't doubt for a second that Gegard Mousasi is legit. 

He's no overrated can.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mousasi's Jiu Jitsu is more than good enough. He's submitted Denis Kang in the 1st round of a DREAM MW Tournament, that's seriously impressive. Kang is a high level BJJ Black Belt, and Mousasi submitted him with a triangle. Lawal landed a few strikes on Mousasi, but Mousasi still definitely won the stand-up. Out-landed Lawal 42-21 with punches, with a far superior hit percentage; out-landed Lawal 33-19 on power strikes and landed 8 leg strikes. Mousasi won that stand-up battle. He also has TKO/KO wins over Sokoudjou, Babalu, Santos, Jacare, Goodridge and has a decision win over Hector Lombard. 

He obviously has things to work on, but so does every fighter. Mousasi might have been slightly over-rated, but that's understandable considering he went on an unbeaten run of 15 fights, with wins over the likes of Lombard, Sokoudjou, Kang, Manhoef, Hunt, Dong Sik Yoon, Babalu, Jacare and Evangelista Santos. For a 25 year old he has a very impressive resume, and a very impressive skill set.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought Mousasi was a sombo guy!:confused05:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> You're wrong here.. Mousasi may have had a bad showing all the way around against Mo, but his striking isn't overrated... he's a legit KO artist. And his BJJ is deadly.
> 
> I think he needs to work on his TDD and maybe on scramling a bit more than always relying on finishing from the bottem...
> 
> ...





Danm2501 said:


> Mousasi's Jiu Jitsu is more than good enough. He's submitted Denis Kang in the 1st round of a DREAM MW Tournament, that's seriously impressive. Kang is a high level BJJ Black Belt, and Mousasi submitted him with a triangle. Lawal landed a few strikes on Mousasi, but Mousasi still definitely won the stand-up. Out-landed Lawal 42-21 with punches, with a far superior hit percentage; out-landed Lawal 33-19 on power strikes and landed 8 leg strikes. Mousasi won that stand-up battle. He also has TKO/KO wins over Sokoudjou, Babalu, Santos, Jacare, Goodridge and has a decision win over Hector Lombard.
> 
> He obviously has things to work on, but so does every fighter. Mousasi might have been slightly over-rated, but that's understandable considering he went on an unbeaten run of 15 fights, with wins over the likes of Lombard, Sokoudjou, Kang, Manhoef, Hunt, Dong Sik Yoon, Babalu, Jacare and Evangelista Santos. For a 25 year old he has a very impressive resume, and a very impressive skill set.


Maybe he was injured or did just have a bad showing, but i honestly dont think that was the case. I think it was just the fact that he ddint know how to deal with an elite level wrestler. He didnt have the TDD or the Jitz to scramble back to his feet, thats my opinion on the matter.

Denis Kang is trash, Bisping was showcasing better Ju Jitsu than him when they fought.

Ive seen lots of mo's fights and i know he has a legit record, but still some how, nothing in his arsenal strikes me as amazing. He had to take the fight to the ground with manhoeuf because he was going to get mauled on the feet, mousassi is no amazing kick boxer and hes no amazing Ju Jitsu artist.

Hes a good fighter, but i cant see him getting past rashad evans, machida, jones, rua, king mo (still and even in a years or so time) or even fejaou (he isnt getting enough credit, to handle mo's wrestling like that was incredible). This is just my opinion, i acknowledge hes a good fighter and has a great record for some one so young, but i wouldnt start calling him one of the best LHW's in the world, which many people were claiming before the king mo fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Maybe he was injured or did just have a bad showing, but i honestly dont think that was the case. I think it was just the fact that he ddint know how to deal with an elite level wrestler. He didnt have the TDD or the Jitz to scramble back to his feet, thats my opinion on the matter.
> 
> Denis Kang is trash, Bisping was showcasing better Ju Jitsu than him when they fought.
> 
> ...


I agree on Kang calling him a high level bjj player is a joke. Gegard basically has a really nice triangle and great side to side movement off his back and that is the end of his BJJ. 

Gegard's plan was to let Mo take him down and make him wear himself out in the early rounds and then take over in the last 3. It worked and Mo gassed really badly but Gegard did too so he couldn't capitalize. 

Gegard doesn't take his training seriously enough in my opinion. He is going to be one of those guys like Rampage that squanders a lot of prime years with bad training habits.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> TDD is one just one thing, its also his ground game and Ju Jitsu. When Fejaou got taken down, it was obvious his Ju Jitsu is also notably better than Mousassi's as he did a great job of using it to immediately scramble back to his feet.
> 
> Fejaou has better TDD than Mousassi and a better ground game, i also think Mousassis striking is really over rated. Even in the stand up vs king mo he wasnt really making much of an impression, king mo was holding his own and landing big shots of his own.
> 
> Like you guys said Mousassi is still very young and has plenty of time to learn, but if you think its just his TDD he needs to work on, your fooling yourself. He needs to work on every thing.





_RIVAL_ said:


> You're wrong here.. Mousasi may have had a bad showing all the way around against Mo, but his striking isn't overrated... he's a legit KO artist. And his BJJ is deadly.
> 
> I think he needs to work on his TDD and maybe on scramling a bit more than always relying on finishing from the bottem...
> 
> ...


I think your neglecting just how much the size and strength difference made in last nights fight. Feijeo was much bigger and appeared to have a considerable strength advantage over Mo something Gegard wasn't even close to having. I used to think maybe there was some truth to the fact that Mousasi couldn't make 185 anymore but I am beginning to think its a load of crap, Mo and Mousasi looked about the same size when they fought and comparing Feijao to Mo last night Mo looked like a MW.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I think your neglecting just how much the size and strength difference made in last nights fight. Feijeo was much bigger and appeared to have a considerable strength advantage over Mo something Gegard wasn't even close to having. I used to think maybe there was some truth to the fact that Mousasi couldn't make 185 anymore but I am beginning to think its a load of crap, Mo and Mousasi looked about the same size when they fought and comparing Feijao to Mo last night Mo looked like a MW.


Thiago Alves is much bigger than GSP. It didnt stop GSP from rag dolling him for 5 rounds.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but that is because GSP is more skilled than Alves!:thumbsup:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> What the hell, rock a guy and trip over his legs following him to the ground......
> 
> Good god SF is seriously amateur...
> 
> Then you just hold onto a leg til you get elbowed to sleep.....try to take him down or get away, don't just eat elbows.


That pretty much sums it up.

Glad to see Queen Mo lose her crown.  So overrated.

edit: And it was so awesome seeing Lashley get punked. Dude kept ducking Del Rosario and now has lost to a part-time fighter in Griggs. Solid.

Wasn't too impressed by Jacare's win though


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Jacare has time to redeem himself!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but that is because GSP is more skilled than Alves!:thumbsup:


King Mo is the most decorated wrestler to compete in MMA. Regardless of the size difference, he should of been able to easily out wrestle Feajou. I was very shocked to see his wrestling get neutralised in all honesty.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually there have been even more skilled wrestlers!:confused02:


----------

